# ACid in a Piss test



## pyromaniac (Feb 22, 2008)

how long does acid show up in a urine test for? do they test for it on probation?


----------



## Cubano1211 (Feb 22, 2008)

acid doesnt show up in a piss test I dont think, they have to do a spinal tap or something I think to find it


----------



## Stoners With Guns (Feb 23, 2008)

Cubano1211 said:


> acid doesnt show up in a piss test I dont think, they have to do a spinal tap or something I think to find it


you nailed it. it can only be found in a spinal tap wich are dangerous and expensive.


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 23, 2008)

excellent because I want to try acid it's one of the only ones I haven't experienced and I really want to get some of that Acid enlightenment


----------



## pyromaniac (Feb 24, 2008)

i know for a fact that they dont use spinal taps anymore, too dangerous and painful. what im tryin to figure out is if they make instant panel tests (5 panel, 10 panel) like the ones probation officers use, that detect lsd. or how many days it take to get out of your system


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 24, 2008)

Once you take LSD it's like a true best friend *or a heroin addiction* it stays with you for life


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Feb 25, 2008)

your stomach metabolizes all the acid, and you piss out the rest within 2 hours, i dont even think it is stored in your spine.


----------



## jackonthebox (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought it was ecstasy that is in the spine.


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 25, 2008)

E drains your spinal fluids 
Acid stays in your spinal fluids


----------



## emokiller9 (Feb 25, 2008)

LSD does not stay in your spine, that's an urban legend.
Drug urban legends - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 26, 2008)

I still doubt that very much


----------



## pyromaniac (Feb 27, 2008)

i passed my test so its cool. they only test me for opiates amphetimines and thc. but ive read that most shit sold as acid isnt even lsd. its something called DOB mostly. the po-lice arrested most of the producers that knew how to make it back in the 90s


----------



## gabriel420 (Feb 27, 2008)

It's a fact that LSD metabolizes within hours after your trip's ended. It isn't stored in your spinal fluid for any amount of time (although there's a bunch of drugs that are), and cracking your spine's def. not going to cause flashbacks. Anyone who says otherwise needs to educate their brains.
And DOB isn't very commonly sold as acid, it's a relatively rare drug. And those guys were shut down in 2000 I think.


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 27, 2008)

their names were pickard and apperson


----------



## pyromaniac (Feb 28, 2008)

gabriel420 said:


> It's a fact that LSD metabolizes within hours after your trip's ended. It isn't stored in your spinal fluid for any amount of time (although there's a bunch of drugs that are), and cracking your spine's def. not going to cause flashbacks. Anyone who says otherwise needs to educate their brains.
> And DOB isn't very commonly sold as acid, it's a relatively rare drug. And those guys were shut down in 2000 I think.


What ive gathered from doing a weekends worth of research on lsd, wondering if i was fucked or not, is that lsd is in fact detectable from 2-4 days after ingestion. and no its not stored in spinal fluid. sorry for being 1-2 years of about the dea bust. (like it really matters) what was i thinking? i think you should educate ur brain before you post.


----------



## chocolate (Feb 28, 2008)

ok from experience here:
LSD is out of your system by the first time you piss.
Ecstacy does N.O.T. drain your spinal fluid.


----------



## chocolate (Feb 28, 2008)

pyromaniac said:


> What ive gathered from doing a weekends worth of research on lsd, wondering if i was fucked or not, is that lsd is in fact detectable from 2-4 days after ingestion. and no its not stored in spinal fluid. sorry for being 1-2 years of about the dea bust. (like it really matters) what was i thinking? i think you should educate ur brain before you post.


and pyro, your the one who needs to educate yourself before you post.
the DEA info you got is all scare tactics. read their section on marijuana and im sure youll find this out.


----------



## pyromaniac (Feb 29, 2008)

multiple sites ive looked at have listed 2-4 days. even erowid. if it was out of urine by the first time you piss then why would labs really even bother testing for it? scare tactics or not, people were arrested and production dropped.


----------



## jackonthebox (Feb 29, 2008)

production dropped because the producers were arrested. Most drug tests dont test for LSD.


----------



## altodude890 (Mar 1, 2008)

i love acid.


----------



## chocolate (Mar 1, 2008)

altodude890 said:


> i love acid.


:] DITTO!
.............


----------



## Puddles (Mar 3, 2008)

You can only find out through ''Puddling''


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 4, 2008)

pyromaniac said:


> What ive gathered from doing a weekends worth of research on lsd, wondering if i was fucked or not, is that lsd is in fact detectable from 2-4 days after ingestion. and no its not stored in spinal fluid. sorry for being 1-2 years of about the dea bust. (like it really matters) what was i thinking? i think you should educate ur brain before you post.


... wow ....

sooo wrong..

LSD is taken and then goes to the brain. If you have to much its stored in your stomach (you cannot overdose). the flashbacks are caused when you took to much and some got in your fatty cells and you burn those up and you will (VERY RARELY, almost never) get a little flashback.
Nothing to do with your spine....


----------



## pyromaniac (Mar 5, 2008)

Openingkool said:


> ... wow ....
> 
> sooo wrong..
> 
> ...


Ok, first off i didnt say jack shit about flashbacks (i dont know anybody whos had one) and second off i know that it is not stored in the spine. read my post again, i clearly said that it is NOT stored in the spine. No drug is stored in the stomach, the stomach acid digests it. and if you get a "flashback" from burning fatty cells, then wouldnt that release it into the bloodstream then to the urine? hhhmmmmm..........jackass


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

pyromaniac said:


> Ok, first off i didnt say jack shit about flashbacks (i dont know anybody whos had one) and second off i know that it is not stored in the spine. read my post again, i clearly said that it is NOT stored in the spine. No drug is stored in the stomach, the stomach acid digests it. and if you get a "flashback" from burning fatty cells, then wouldnt that release it into the bloodstream then to the urine? hhhmmmmm..........jackass


Ok.. if you take to much then its put in the stomach....... go to erowid smart.

plus you cant test for lsd that i know of. so yeaaaaaaaa haha
baking my mind is coolio


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 10, 2008)

I think it's pretty precocious of someone to ask a question, then try to tell seasoned veterans to the drug they're wrong and sling names around. 

Pyro, if you already know everything there is to know about this, why bother asking anyone? you clearly know best


----------



## pyromaniac (Mar 11, 2008)

*gabriel420* -- your right, i was waiting for somebody to bring that up. i started this thread before i did my research and then proceeded to be a jackass to "veterans" as you like to say. how true that may or may not be. just because i ask about acid showing up in urine doesnt mean that i dont have almost or just as much experience as the people who answered. not like it means much but i do apologize.

anyway, why is this thread still going? get your last words in to flame me and lets wash our hands of it.

i'm out


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm done. peace.


----------



## exzile (Mar 11, 2008)

ive had flashbacks off of shrooms months later.i was driving and got to a red light and looked in front of the car, and my brain stopped and the road started stretching for miles and was moving away from me, and i didnt do shrooms or smoke weed for atlest 2months before that. so id worry more about Shrooms then lsd.
also ive had friends that have had LSD flashbacks in school and at random places


----------



## STLbuds (Mar 11, 2008)

Quick question, do shrooms show up on a urine dip strip test?


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 12, 2008)

negative.....


----------



## pyromaniac (Mar 12, 2008)

the only time that kind of flashback shit has happened to me is from doing ecstacy. sometimes when im drunk i see the same things that i saw while rolling. 
and i have no idea about shrooms


----------



## roasstoner (Apr 7, 2009)

they dont show in a dip test but they come up as food poisoning on lab test


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 7, 2009)

What does a drug test have to do with food poisoning.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Apr 8, 2009)

All a flashback is, is your mind connecting to a previous state and making you feel/see the same to similar thing. I've had many times where I'll get a sensational flashback where I listen to a song I've heard many times on ecstasy and it will make a tingle down my spine and I'll feel great for like 30 seconds. I can stare at something with the right music and make myself feel as if i'm on acid, might even get some slight movement hallucinations. Don't doubt the power of the mind. I've had weed flashbacks, I've had flashbacks to times where I was at total peace with a girl and perfectly sober. I've had flashbacks before ever doing any substance, and I've done a lot and I have never seen an increase. Some people's minds might connect with a previous time more easily, or if they had a really strong or meaningful trip it might resinate in their minds...........Thats right. I said resinate.


----------



## relaxalot (Apr 8, 2009)

Have a nice trip!


----------



## SOorganic (Apr 8, 2009)

Iv been getting piss tested for months now and Acid is one of they Very few drugs i could do with confidence. Although i dont do Acid at all i could dose up as many times as i wanted to because they do not test for that stuff at all.


----------



## tooSmall2012 (Sep 30, 2014)

Stoners With Guns said:


> you nailed it. it can only be found in a spinal tap wich are dangerous and expensive.


I do a 12 panel drug screen here in West Virginia and wanna know if I can do acid and be ok. I am facing jail time for positive screens and need to make sure first


----------



## tooSmall2012 (Sep 30, 2014)

pyromaniac said:


> Ok, first off i didnt say jack shit about flashbacks (i dont know anybody whos had one) and second off i know that it is not stored in the spine. read my post again, i clearly said that it is NOT stored in the spine. No drug is stored in the stomach, the stomach acid digests it. and if you get a "flashback" from burning fatty cells, then wouldnt that release it into the bloodstream then to the urine? hhhmmmmm..........jackass


Hey pyromaniac, I do a 12 panel drug screen and am terrified that if I do acid it'll show up somehow. I do my screens here in West Virginia and I do them daily. Would I get caught and come up positive for anything?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2014)

if you took lsd.no.


----------



## tooSmall2012 (Sep 30, 2014)

So if I took acid right now and had to go piss for my 12 panel, I'll be clean?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2014)

the 12 panel reacts with different alkaloids that are present in the drugs youre testing for..there are no tests in a 12 panel for lsd,or its derivatives..id make sure its lsd though,if its nbome,there could be a phenalethlamine reaction,im unsure of that..


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 1, 2014)

It shouldn't AFAIK the detection window for LSD is quite small and it would be tested for with a GC/MS.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2014)

noooo..spinal taps bro!


MrEDuck said:


> It shouldn't AFAIK the detection window for LSD is quite small and it would be tested for with a GC/MS.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 1, 2014)

i just remembered a story my friend told me about how his dealer did 2 hits of acid and had to walk home in the dark, he said turned around and seen a giant glob of glue following him so he took off running screaming at the top of his lungs and then he stopped and realized it must be the drugs and turned around and it was gone lol


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 1, 2014)

sometimes when I was on probation I wondered if I could snort a pill or coke or something, basically in the probation parking lot, then go in and take my piss test and still pass before it got to my urine? I would never do it, but it was always a thought, mainly because I would get nervous as hell going in and I always thought how amazing a valium would be at the time.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 1, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> sometimes when I was on probation I wondered if I could snort a pill or coke or something, basically in the probation parking lot, then go in and take my piss test and still pass before it got to my urine? I would never do it, but it was always a thought, mainly because I would get nervous as hell going in and I always thought how amazing a valium would be at the time.


does vallium make you sweat buckets like opiates


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 1, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> does vallium make you sweat buckets like opiates


Nah, not me at least


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 1, 2014)

Nope.
it does take a little while for most drugs to reach the urine. You can totally smoke then go per and be fine. A water soluble drug like coke would probably hit the urine faster.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2014)

i was gonna say a motherfucker i once called a friend,he was on papers and chugged h2o before his tests,and ive seen him literally smoke a bowl then leave to visit his urine screen..and pass..interesting side note,his p.o. told him no more clear urine,she knew what he was doing..so he started eating a handfull of multi-vitamins the next go round..peed green! lol..said he gave her a big thumbs up and left...


----------



## Kervork (Oct 2, 2014)

150ug LSD dissolved in 12 Qts body fluid. Whats that work out to? 

LSD with 2C-B showed nothing on a 5 panel test the next day. The weed of course showed up. 

You could probably go in for a pee test tripping and they wouldn't be able to do anything about it.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2014)

Kervork said:


> 150ug LSD dissolved in 12 Qts body fluid. Whats that work out to?
> 
> LSD with 2C-B showed nothing on a 5 panel test the next day. The weed of course showed up.
> 
> You could probably go in for a pee test tripping and they wouldn't be able to do anything about it.


piss tests are stressful enough going in sober. I couldn't imagine going in tripping... That would be a real adventure


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah the thought of that made me squirm.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 2, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> piss tests are stressful enough going in sober. I couldn't imagine going in tripping... That would be a real adventure


yeah you'd be better off smokin a small bowl, not nervous at all then


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> piss tests are stressful enough going in sober. I couldn't imagine going in tripping... That would be a real adventure


ive done just about everything tripping..if i had to,why not?..i survived everything else..


----------



## stonestare (Oct 6, 2014)

more dick waggin that 6 gay clubs put together. Ahh yes now I remember why the fuck I avoid this site worse than a crack whore with chlymadia, syphillas, and a fat fucking cancer right on the clit. More douche nuggets and fucking ass clowns than a circus. Sadly only 3 people are right the rest some tween ager with thinking they know somethinging and dont.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 8, 2014)

so,avoid on,monseiur..


----------

